# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie on Fox Business w/ Kennedy 10/16

## jct74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8c1D8H6TBs

----------


## dannno

Ouch

----------

